# Stuck on "Choose An Option" (Test Memory,Test System,Exit)



## mjh8989 (Jan 26, 2016)

Upgraded to Windows 10 (from Windows 7) after ignoring the constant encouragement to upgrade for quite sometime. It was fine for quite some time (weeks/months). Yesterday, after a restart, the blue tiled screen with the "Choose An Option" menu came up. You can "Test Memory", "Test System" or "Exit". The problem is that when you do any of these options, it just keeps cycling back to this "Choose An Option" screen.

I have a Dell Inspiron 570 (older machine). I've gotten it to go to the BIOS Setu Utility by pressing F2 (constantly as it cycles). I have the DVD/CD in the drive, but it seems to be disabled?

I'm stuck and would appreciate any help at all...please.

Thank you,


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Have you rebooted the machine? Does it come back to the same place?


----------



## mjh8989 (Jan 26, 2016)

lunarlander said:


> Have you rebooted the machine? Does it come back to the same place?


I took it in and the Computer Hospital in town said they couldn't get it to boot up. The said they ran testing and the hard drive was healthy. They ran some software to fix corruption, but couldn't tell me what was corrupt. After I questioned, I was handed off to the owner who said there were sector issues (contradicting what I was just told). Funny thing, it never had problems booting up before and as of late, was getting to the cycling screen that I mentioned in my post. I told them about that screen, but they seemed to have forgotten when they started working on it. In any event, when I got it back, I set it back up and it continued to do the same thing. I realized it could be because of a USB connection. I disconnected the printer and it booted up fine with no issues. I set the printer up wirelessly and it's fine now. I'm not sure what else I could have done, but it seems fine. I'm not sure I paid the Computer Hospital for anything substantial, but...they did say they removed some malware and offered to let me pay them for additional software. I'm not saying they were dishonest or untrustworthy. I just didn't get a comfortable feeling or end it with any confidence that I paid for anything substantial. Sorry...I let this reply go too long


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

No worries about the reply being too long. I just had to purchase a new hard drive because the old one failed to boot and failed in backup restoration. And these things appear suddenly, without warning. Most computers nowadays have a SMART hard drive failure warning system built in. But SMART usually warns you only when the next boot up is going to fail, so the warning is very late and not of much use.


----------

